# How long after a horse is gelded...



## boxcarhorse (18 October 2010)

Does it take for the hormones to totally leave the body and for you to see behaviour changes (ie. less colty)?

And how long before it is safe to turn out with mares?

Thanks in advance


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (18 October 2010)

The 'old wives' tale' I have heard here is one month for each year they were entire! But I guess it totally depends on the horse, Vino was quite coltish, was gelded about six weeks ago and within a couple of weeks he had completely changed. His new owner is turning him out with mares and he is 100% fine.


----------



## boxcarhorse (18 October 2010)

Hi there

How was Vino's journey?  Has he settled well into his new home?


----------



## JanetGeorge (18 October 2010)

boxcarhorse said:



			Does it take for the hormones to totally leave the body and for you to see behaviour changes (ie. less colty)?

And how long before it is safe to turn out with mares?
		
Click to expand...

In terms of a colt's ability to get a mare pregnant, you need to wait at LEAST 6 weeks.  In terms of behaviour change, it's much more variable as 'coltish' behaviour is largely learned (although fuelled byinstinct and testosterone.)

I gelded 2 colts about a fortnight ago - the yearling ws a randy little so-and-so from about 6 weeks old!  By 8 weeks, he was trying to mount his mother (fully 'prepared'!)  Unfortunately he was orphaned at 9 weeks and taken out of the mare herd - otherwise they would have knocked him into shape.

HE shows NO signs of chnge yet!  Once it's 'safe', I'll turn him out with a herd of bossy fillies - they'll sort him!

The other is a big 2 year old who'd been running with 3 x 2yo geldings.  He was NEVER as coltish as the other 2 yo (who now has to be kept in at night and turned out in a stallion by day - after he escaped and jumped INTO a stable containing an in-season mare.) But the little bit of coltish behviour he DID show (rounding upthe geldings,etc.) has disappeared already!


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (18 October 2010)

It lasted 23 1/2 hours in the end!!! (was supposed to be 16).We gave him half a syringe of Sedalin on vet's advice, he loaded fine, journey went well (according to the transporter) -- they stopped for 6 hours near Munich as driver was on his own and he had to sleep.

Despite travelling for almost a full day/night he got there completely relaxed, not tired at all, she put him in the stable for just less than an hour and then she turned him out, she said that he looked as if he had been born there!! Never looked at anything at all, settled in immediately. Phew!!

I wasn't 100% happy with the transport company in the end but all's well that ends well!


----------



## boxcarhorse (18 October 2010)

Oh fantastic!  What a relief and delighted to hear he's settled into his new home.

Mine, I think should be picked up tomorrow.  But I've had to do everything in a huge rush to try and get him on this particular shared load (which is very cost effective) because it is picking up from Cloppenburg already.  So I transferred the money on Friday and it should clear today.  But if for any reason there is a delay and it isn't received he won't be loaded on the lorry tomorow!?

But if all goes well and according to plan, he'll be picked up tomorrow have a one night stop in Holland then another overnight stop at Dover and be with me on Thursday.  Exciting.  I'll keep you posted anyway. 

Oh and I'd love to see a pic of the Fidertanz as per your other post.


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (18 October 2010)

Please do!! And lots of pics when he arrives!!

I think you should be fine with the money, I paid for half of the foals from my UK account and the money was at the breeder's bank in Germany in less than two days, really really quick!

Do let me know if I can do anything.


----------



## boxcarhorse (18 October 2010)

Janet

Thank you for your reply, very helpful.


----------

